# Best paint remover for stripping latex?



## DanielP (Dec 30, 2007)

What is the best paint remover for stripping old latex paint off wooden window trim? I have an extreme bleed through problem that no primer has been able to stop, and I need to get down to bare wood so I can prime. There are several layers of latex, primers, and maybe even some alkyd under all that. Also, how do I protect the window caulking next to the aluminum windows from the paint remover I apply to the wooden trim?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, there's not one stripper that works for everything
Even if you had good luck with one on an outside chair, it might not work at all on this interior window
It doesn't help that you've got multiple products to strip there
What works for the topcoat may be stumped by the primer

best to head on down to your local Paint Store and ask what's the best product available (don't bother asking for the "safest" or "least smelly", those won't help you)
The Paint Store will have the strongest available in your area (Big Box Home Centers Wal*Marts won't)

However, personally and professionally I see no reason to strip
A pigmented shellac will work against pretty much any bleed through
(though I suppose the worst possible case would be two or three coats)
If it doesn't work, the next step above that is window remover


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Stripper won't eat through wax. Masking tape has a wax coating, so just mask the caulk.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Use a heat gun. At worst for the caulk...you may have to replace it, that shouldn't be a big chore tho...


----------

